# Tips for New M3 Owner for Africa Trip



## digigal (Aug 11, 2016)

Just ordered the M3 + M 18-55 STM, the EF-M lens adapter, and the EF 50 1.8 STM to take with me to play with in Africa next mo when we go to try to catch the migration (will be spending 3 wks at camps along the Kenya/Tanzania border). Of course, I'll have my 7DMII, the EF 100-400 II, TC 1.4 III, EF 24-104 USM, and maybe I'll take my Sigma 18-34 f/1.8 (or maybe I'll just count on learning how to deal with the M!) Any secret tips on setup or programing. I have an Oly OMD EM5 for IR and I's familiar with shutter lag and NEVER having the camera display the picture after taking it if you plan to take a second one afterwards. The Oly has a EVF so this will be the first time I will be working with a back of the camera display (although my husband recommends trying a Hoodman)
Thanks--
Catherine


----------



## Sporgon (Aug 11, 2016)

Get the EVF for the M3.

And a spare battery.


----------



## digigal (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks. Ordered the spare battery too. Will look into picking up the EVF too.


----------



## axtstern (Aug 12, 2016)

Some tips from me:
Sunshades... As they never are included...

Do an unsentimental test run with the 50 STM
I so not own that lens but habe found the 28 and 40 STM to
Ne slugish on The M3 besides being STM

The M3 goes on my long haul luguage for 3 reasons:
To be taken where the Big EOS is cumbersome.
To be an emergency body if the Big one becomes unabailable

And 

To hold the 11-22 which makes this camera a powerfull tool for landscape ans street while eating up less real estate and weight than my tokina wide angle does.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2016)

digigal said:


> Just ordered the M3 + M 18-55 STM, the EF-M lens adapter, and the EF 50 1.8 STM to take with me to play with in Africa next mo when we go to try to catch the migration (will be spending 3 wks at camps along the Kenya/Tanzania border). Of course, I'll have my 7DMII, the EF 100-400 II, TC 1.4 III, EF 24-104 USM, and maybe I'll take my Sigma 18-34 f/1.8 (or maybe I'll just count on learning how to deal with the M!)



The one thing I'd suggest is missing from your lineup is an ultrawide lens for landscapes. You'll have Kilimanjaro to the south of you the whole time. The M11-22 is a great option there. Personally, I would not take the 50/1.8 or the M18-55.




digigal said:


> Any secret tips on setup or programing.



Not particularly. I shoot Av or M, turn off the tap-to-take-picture function of the touchscreen. Watch battery consumption, have spares (for M which you ordered, but for your 7DII as well). Check the power availability at the camps in advance - I've been in some places where power is only available for a couple of hours in the evening (that included a hotel in Rwanda). If power will be time-limited, bring more batteries and/or consider a second chargers so you can charge all your batteries at once (and bring a power strip, too - one that has good spacing for 'wall warts').

Have a great trip!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 12, 2016)

axtstern said:


> Sunshades... As they never are included...



Yeah, I bought the lens hoods for my M lenses (there are 3rd party options that are cheaper than the Canon ones and work fine). But don't say never...the new M28 Macro comes with the lens hood – mainly becuase it's needed to attach a filter to the lens, as it's pretty much useless otherwise (like the hood for the M22/2, which I didn't buy).




axtstern said:


> The M3 goes on my long haul luguage for 3 reasons:
> To be taken where the Big EOS is cumbersome.
> To be an emergency body if the Big one becomes unabailable
> 
> ...



Same for me. I have a reasonably complete M kit – M2 body, M22/2, M11-22, M18-55, M55-200, M28 Macro and a 270EX II. I take that (not the whole kit) on family trips where photography is not the focus and with 3 young kids I don't have time for it anyway, but rather the purpose is mainly documenting memories. 

But when I travel for business, I'm usually solo and can get out at blue hour for some urban shooting, and occasionally take a short excursion. For those trips, I take the 1D X and several lenses (24-70 II, 17 and 24 TS-E, 70-300L and soon the 11-24), but I also take the M2 + M11-22 in a Lowepro Dashpoint 30 as a daytime walkaround camera, and the EF Mount Adapter goes in the camera bag so the M2 can be a backup if needed.


----------



## sunnyVan (Aug 12, 2016)

Like others said, get the 11-22m for your M3. You can get a lot more creative shots with an ultrawide angle lens. Take advantage of the flip screen. Shoot low close to the group and above head. 18-55 is just as good as the 24-105. I'd bring one or the other but not both. Spare battery is a good idea but not a must. The battery life of the M3 is quite a bit better than the previous generations. But of course it all depends on your shooting habit. EVF is optional depending on how invested you want to be in the M3. 

The M adapter lets you use your EF lenses. It's a good idea to bring it on your trip but you don't have to carry it with you all the time. Not sure if you have an IR remote to trigger your 7D. The good thing is the remote will work on the M3 also. It costs a few bucks only. You'll find it useful for when you take pictures of yourself and your companions.

Always shoot RAW. The pictures often come out a little greenish for some reasons so you need to fix the white balance in post. I generally do not like to carry camera around my neck. But the M3 is so light that it doesn't really bother me. The M3 OEM neck strap is quite nice too. At least it's much more comfortable than my 80D or 5Dmk3 OEM neck straps. 

You can use the M3 as a general walkaround camera. I would pull out the 7D only when needed to shoot wildlife. One can also argue that the 7D should be used as a walkaround camera and treat the M3 as a backup. I think the image quality of both cameras are on the same level. When speed is not important I personally would rather use the M3. 

Video quality of the M3 is also pretty decent. I think the sound quality maybe better than your 7D. 

You should consider bringing a lightweight tripod. I don't know where the sigma lens or the 50 1.8 fit in. To me, a tripod would be more useful.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 12, 2016)

On a trip like this, spare batteries are a must. Batteries do die suddenly occasionally. No battery, no shooting. In the outdoor, you will have a tendency to turn the brightness of the screen all the way up in order to see what you are shooting. that will shorten the battery life also.


----------



## digigal (Aug 13, 2016)

You guys are great! I've been to Africa 5 times so I know the potential hassle with keeping the electronics charged (it was even worse in Madagascar!). Between my husband and I, we usually buy an "extra seat" on the small planes so we don't have to worry about our camera gear weight. I was thinking I would take my EF lenses that would cover the same wide angle range because I wouldn't have a lot of time to practice with the M set up before we left and didn't know if I would feel comfortable relying on it solely for my wide angle shots. It took me FOREVER to figure out the menus and setup for the Olympus OMD EM5 (my IR camera) and the manual is no help at all. You have to get all your set up info from online forums and users and I didn't know if the M3 was going to be the same experience.


----------

